# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  First attempt at a photoshoped Eye

## JJB

::D:  Well, I'm extremely bored so i re-did a eye i found on the computer, and made it look , well more sinister. Ill post the before and after pictures
Before:


After:

----------


## indescribable

I'm not sure you exactly captured _sinister_ so much as creepy... good try though. But I love the light colored iris with a dark outline.  ::D:  The eyeball just doesn't look very realistic.

Nice original. Is it your eye?

----------


## JJB

Its not my eye, and its my first attempt  ::D:  so when i get better at effects and such il post a update.

----------

